# TV/Film/Music Section?



## NeSchn (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this is a really good idea, So all the music geeks, musicians (aka Me for both), TV fans, and film nerds can post there hearts away without cluttering up the OffTopic section.

I think it would be a very nice addition, Who's with me?

Supporter List:
Splych
snikerz
FAST6191
Costello
Jax
ball2012003
War
pizzaman2893
silent sniper
Talaria
Hehe Moo
lavachoke
Bridgy84
dinofan01
VVoltz
Rebound
hamtotem
B-Blue
Minox_IX
wabsta
Warriorblade
Sstew
Noitora
Zarkz
DeadLocked
Jdbye
GameSoul
DBMONK


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2009)

I am~! Even thought I am not a musician, it will be good to have a music discussion place~!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 22, 2009)

W00T that makes one supporter. I'm gunna make a supporter list.


----------



## snikerz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep, great idea


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2009)

Spin in TV and films and you have my vote, I assume this will also include a measure of technical conversation as well as "did you see....", "have you any films like....". Kind of similar to the 360 section we have here.
I will even write up a few FAQs and tech guides once I have some of the other stuff I am doing under control.

The only problem I can see is that the rules will be that we have to come down hard on the warez crowd if any appear to the point where we can get accused almost of double standards (release names are fine for consoles but TV and film are a different thing).


----------



## Costello (Mar 22, 2009)

wow, that sounds actually like a pretty good idea (especially after reading FAST's post)
might consider it! but of course this needs to be discussed in the staff section first.


----------



## Jax (Mar 22, 2009)

+1 for Music and TV\Movies sections.


----------



## c0pE89 (Mar 23, 2009)

this sounds like a cool idea


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jax said:
			
		

> +1 for Music and TV\Movies sections.


+2
hope this actually happens


----------



## War (Mar 23, 2009)

I want a Music/TV/Movies section too, it would be a great addition.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey I'm with you all the way on this. Music section is a great idea!!


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 23, 2009)

add SS to the support list!!!

kickarse idea.


----------



## Talaria (Mar 23, 2009)

Put my name down my bonnie wee lassy!


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

This is highly unneeded. We have Offtopic for that -.-






I'm just joking, this idea is awesome desu! kawaii! all that other shit.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in! Together with TV and Film section!


----------



## lavachoke (Mar 23, 2009)

yes, great idea..count me in!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 23, 2009)

I see this as a very good idea myself.  I would like a place to discuss music and video/tv.  It may be a good place for us to see some of our fellow tempers creations too.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a music/tv/ movie section. I think they'll be plenty of people willing to talk about the latest box office releases and stuff. But FAST has a point about moderation.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, great suggestion!


----------



## Rebound (Mar 23, 2009)

A "Media" section would be better, incorportating movies, music, tv, books etc.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this is a really good idea, So all the music geeks, musicians (aka Me for both), TV fans, and film nerds can post there hearts away without cluttering up the OffTopic section.

I think it would be a very nice addition, Who's with me?

Supporter List:
Splych
snikerz
FAST6191
Costello
Jax
ball2012003
War
pizzaman2893
silent sniper
Talaria
Hehe Moo
lavachoke
Bridgy84
dinofan01
VVoltz
Rebound
hamtotem
B-Blue
Minox_IX
wabsta
Warriorblade
Sstew
Noitora
Zarkz
DeadLocked
Jdbye
GameSoul
DBMONK


----------



## nutella (Mar 23, 2009)

supporter right here!


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 23, 2009)

Jax said:
			
		

> +1 for Music and TV\Movies sections.



+9001


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2009)

I will add the rest of you guys when I get home from school.

Thanks for supporting!


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like a really nice idea, count me in


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in too, but like FAST said, with TV&Film too!


----------



## Warriorblade (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm in yo


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for all the support.

If a mod could change the thread title to "TV/Film/Music Section?" that would be neat.


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2009)

Never mind, didn't read all the posts.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 23, 2009)

I support it!


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in too!


----------



## Zarkz (Mar 23, 2009)

sure,im in. I also think there should be an anime area, but thats just me


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 23, 2009)

I play guitar(noob) and I love Paramore
Count me in! +1


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 23, 2009)

I made a thread like this a while back where I suggested an entertainment section for the forum. Where we could have  TV, Film, Music and books and literature sub sections. 

Of course nobody paid attention to my suggestion back then.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me. More sections mean better organized topics, and that's always a good thing.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 23, 2009)

But but but then there'll be nothing left in Offtopic! *Gives Offtopic a really big hug* Don't cry Offtopic, it might look like nobody loves you anymore but I do!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> But but but then there'll be nothing left in Offtopic! *Gives Offtopic a really big hug* Don't cry Offtopic, it might look like nobody loves you anymore but I do!


No, OffTopic will still thrive. It's just I brought it up because a lot of good music threads die, and then when I want to post a music thread I don't know if anyone will look at it or if its at the wrong place.

Anyways, I am suprised at all the supporters that this has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I'm sorry p1ngy, I didn't know you had a thread already, I would have definately supported it.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoops I forgot to post this but add me on the list


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 25, 2009)

you can add me to the list

i DBMONK to hereby support your idea 1000%


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 26, 2009)

DBMONK said:
			
		

> you can add me to the list
> 
> i DBMONK to hereby support your idea 1000%


Added.


----------



## NeSchn (May 10, 2009)

So, is anything going to happen with this?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this is a really good idea, So all the music geeks, musicians (aka Me for both), TV fans, and film nerds can post there hearts away without cluttering up the OffTopic section.

I think it would be a very nice addition, Who's with me?

Supporter List:
Splych
snikerz
FAST6191
Costello
Jax
ball2012003
War
pizzaman2893
silent sniper
Talaria
Hehe Moo
lavachoke
Bridgy84
dinofan01
VVoltz
Rebound
hamtotem
B-Blue
Minox_IX
wabsta
Warriorblade
Sstew
Noitora
Zarkz
DeadLocked
Jdbye
GameSoul
DBMONK


----------



## p1ngpong (May 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> So, is anything going to happen with this?



lol well considering the state the board is in at the moment, the last thing we need right now are extra sections.


----------



## zeromac (May 10, 2009)

just curious.. this has gotten off topic from being a actual tv/music/film/book etc etc thread to a "who supports this idea thread" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so i actually wanna start the topic, just a simple question about anime,
lemme think,
thinking,thinking
....anyone here read Love Hina before? its a really funny anime/manga
its about this guy who wants to get into tokyo U but he sucks at tests so for some reason he moves to his grandma's inn. What he dosent know yet is that its an all girls dorm, so the girls beat the crap outta him for supposedly perving, when he dosent know its a all girls dorm just yet. its funny


----------



## Zarkz (May 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it IS a who supports this thread, and its certainly on-topic, your post is the off-topic one


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NeSchn: yes, it's going to happen, but as p1ngpong stated we need to deal with more serious issues right now.
I can't give you an ETA, sorry


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for responding!

I can't wait until the server issues subside, so then I can post all the music threads my heart desires!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 11, 2009)

Seriously I would love a film section


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Seriously I would love a film section



I just want a music section, I would spend all my time there.

God. I'm such a music geek.


----------



## 1NOOB (May 11, 2009)

count me in , i want one too ,  4chan one suck and 420chan got 1 post every 2 days xD (only forum where i go , i know its not alot xD ) , always bad vibes


----------



## Curley5959 (May 11, 2009)

Too bad it'll probably slow the server down even more.. Unless we can use a different server


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Too bad it'll probably slow the server down even more.. Unless we can use a different server



XD, Four server moves in 1 year


----------



## Cablephish (May 12, 2009)

Ha, now we can have a:

[Essentials] Movies
[Essentials] Artists


----------

